# scan over network, access a Ricoh all-in-one copier

## musv

Hi there, 

At work I'm running Linux in a virtual machine. There we have like in the most offices big copier machines. In our office we have 2 of Ricoh Aficio MP C3002. They are connected to the company network. 

Printing works fine via cups. But scanning is something like a mystery. 

If you search at google for "sane access scanner over network" you get a lot of howtos. They begin with setting up the sane scanner on the server. Now it's a little bit difficult to me to install a sane backend on this copier. 

Then I just tried the put the IPs of the copiers into /etc/sane.d/net.conf. But scanimage -L didn't find anything and sane-find-scanners searched only for local connected scanners. 

Has nobody ever tried to access such a thing?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

WEll in the company i worked the copier machine worked like this.

Press some buttons and the document was scanned and placed in a network folder on a server. Just than anyone moved the file from the network folder.

Those are just better printers with firmware, so you are limited on the features which that firmware offically supports.

And the usual hint, ask the supplier of the device, read the manual, find a workaround.

And regarding cups. PRinting on A Printer with features usually works when printer emulation like pcl is supported ...

Scanning is a different issue... 

Check what your device really supports, read the manual, think of a workaround. Most of the time the firmware is bugged. I really dislike those big printer with features. The user interface is like from 1980 even in these days and does not make much sense.

```
Then I just tried the put the IPs of the copiers into /etc/sane.d/net.conf. 
```

  Depends if hte firmware supports this in a proper way, which i doubt. => manual.

----------

## charles17

 *musv wrote:*   

> Has nobody ever tried to access such a thing?

 

Not sure about the Ricoh devices.  But Brother and HP networked printers have a built-in web server providing the web user interface.  

The scan function within the web interface lets you start the scan and download the scanned to your computer, tablet, smartphone or whatever.

----------

## musv

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> Check what your device really supports, read the manual,

 

http://support.ricoh.com/bb/html/dr_ut_e/ra/model/mpc300/mpc300de.htm

Network WIA (Windows Image Acquisition Scanner driver)

Network Twain

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> The user interface is like from 1980 even in these days and does not make much sense.

 

Yes, that's exactly the reason, why I wanted to scan via my computer. I didn't get it to scan it there directly and send it as a pdf to my email.

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> ask the supplier of the device, 

 

As you maybe can imagine, most software and most companies don't support Linux. The company I'm working for is a typical Microsoft dominated company. Hence I won't get any support - neither from Ricoh nor from our internal IT department.Last edited by musv on Wed Aug 26, 2015 11:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

According to the SANE Web site, support for Ricoh scanners is poor: http://sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-RICOH

It appears that there are three SANE back-ends for SCSI-interfaced Ricoh scanners: ibm, hs2p and ricoh, and only a handful of Ricoh models are supported. You might want to search the sane-devel mailing list, though, as someone may have posted about the networked model you are interested in.

However, all is not lost if there is no functioning SANE back-end for that model. The networked MFPs in offices where I work often have the ability to scan to PDF/JPG/TIFF and e-mail the resulting file to a user-specified e-mail address. Furthermore, some of the networked MFPs in offices where I work have the ability to scan to PDF/JPG/TIFF and store the file in a folder in the MFP which can be accessed by computers on the network via SMB (Samba). The link to the Ricoh MP C3003SP that you provided indicates that the MP C3003SP supports both those methods. Does the MP C3002 also support those methods? If it does, I think you will have more success using those methods. I have used both the above-mentioned methods successfully to scan when there is no available SANE back-end for the Gentoo installation on my laptop.

EDIT: You replied to tw04l124 while I was composing the above. If you have trouble configuring the MFP to e-mail a file, how about the Samba approach I mention above?

----------

## musv

 *Fitzcarraldo wrote:*   

> how about the Samba approach I mention above?

 

Thanks, this seems to be a solution.

I had a fast look into the manual. Seems there's some work todo the create and access a network folder on that thing. Will test this, when I have more time.

----------

